# question about $1K un4getable driving event voucher



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

can the voucher be used at any dealership or only a dealership that participated in the event? thanks


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

omaralt said:


> can the voucher be used at any dealership or only a dealership that participated in the event? thanks


Any dealership within 60 days of attendance of the event.


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Any dealership within 60 days of attendance of the event.


thanks, that's what i thought. but a dealership i contacted said that since they did not participate in the even they cannot accept the voucher.. thanks


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

omaralt said:


> thanks, that's what i thought. but a dealership i contacted said that since they did not participate in the even they cannot accept the voucher.. thanks


That is weird and directly contradicts what my voucher says. Mine (now used on the new 435 coupe) says "The offer is valid from 60 days of the event on the lease or purchase of eligible models. Offer may be redeemed at an authorized BMW center for Stateside (US) delivery only and cannot be used for European delivery"


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> That is weird and directly contradicts what my voucher says. Mine (now used on the new 435 coupe) says "The offer is valid from 60 days of the event on the lease or purchase of eligible models. Offer may be redeemed at an authorized BMW center for Stateside (US) delivery only and cannot be used for European delivery"


Do you have to take delivery in 60 days or order? When I did the Ultimate Driving Event back in summer 2013, I had to take delivery by 10/31.

I'm set to do this on 7/29 at my local dealer and am ordering a 2015 X5. This comes off the agreed cap cost or can be used for drive aways correct?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

ckm1515 said:


> Do you have to take delivery in 60 days or order? When I did the Ultimate Driving Event back in summer 2013, I had to take delivery by 10/31.
> 
> I'm set to do this on 7/29 at my local dealer and am ordering a 2015 X5. This comes off the agreed cap cost or can be used for drive aways correct?


You must order within 60 days of the date of the event AND it cannot be used on pre-existing orders so make sure you do not place your order for the x5 until the day of the event (after you sign in on the BMW ipad). There is no language stating that you must take delivery within 60 days, but even if that were the rule it is very probable that your x5 would arrive before the 60 day window passed. The voucher comes off the cap cost as there is language in the voucher stating that it cannot be applied to tax, title, registration, destination or "other dealership fees". I see you are doing what I did. Went from an x5 to the x3 and then back to the x5. My plan is to hang onto the new x3 for a couple of years and let BMW work the bugs out on the F15 and then get the F15 in 2016 or 2017. I made the mistake of buying a first year model x5 in the past and I vowed never to do it again. It was a disaster.


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

Our dealer told us you had to take delivery within 60 days. It would be nice to get a clear answer since the fine print does not mention anything about delivery.


----------



## MWatty550 (Sep 8, 2007)

Does this apply to M4 builds? My CA said come by Aug 7th to sign up for some type of credit/allowance. This might be what he is talking about? :dunno:


----------



## Patk96 (May 23, 2014)

Can this credit be combined with USAA credit?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Patk96 said:


> Can this credit be combined with USAA credit?


I have no idea. My voucher says that it cannot be combined with other offers and some restrictions apply. A dealer would need to confirm since I cannot say either way except that I know you can combine it with the build out cash because that is what I did.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

watson335i said:


> Does this apply to M4 builds? My CA said come by Aug 7th to sign up for some type of credit/allowance. This might be what he is talking about? :dunno:


Yes, IF you can build the car and get it delivered in 60 days (based on comments by others stating that you must take delivery within 60 days). Judging from the wait when I ordered my E92 M3, I doubt you can get it built and delivered within 60 days. Probably will have to find one on the ground.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Bottom line, you have to take delivery within 60 days of the event that you drove the vehicle... If you will order a vehicle your timing and your ca timing must be flawless.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

My Munich build took 58 days from order to arrival at west coast dealership, and it was close to perfect. 60-day turnaround on a custom order can be tough.


----------



## arunim (Jun 3, 2014)

how does one get one of these vouchers? Simply schedule a test drive at the local dealer?
Sorry for the n00b question.


----------



## MWatty550 (Sep 8, 2007)

Last year I signed up when I got the dealership. CA put in my order a couple of days later. Worked to perfection. The timing was end of June if I'm not mistaken. Delivered my car Aug. 18th. But of course they must have allocations and put your at Priority 1 this option to work. Otherwise, get one off the lot within 60 days. It's that's simple. :thumbup:


----------



## rembil (Aug 15, 2002)

Is this voucher still being offered?


----------



## Patk96 (May 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can use multiple driving allowance credits on one vehicle? I.e. Your wife and you each have your own code and both names will be on the vehicle?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Patk96 said:


> Does anyone know if you can use multiple driving allowance credits on one vehicle? I.e. Your wife and you each have your own code and both names will be on the vehicle?


I belive it is only one credit per order. Been told with July events that delivery must occur by September 30th. You should receive the e-mail with code within 24 hours of the event.


----------



## Itvet (Mar 2, 2013)

arunim said:


> how does one get one of these vouchers? Simply schedule a test drive at the local dealer?
> Sorry for the n00b question.


Here is the link. You need to register,.

https://www.bmwusa.com/secured/content/forms/un4gettabletestdrive.aspx


----------



## imsachin (Jun 21, 2014)

I walked in to one event in NJ yesterday without any prior registration. They signed me up on the spot and I received the voucher this afternoon. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## geo1317 (May 29, 2005)

can the event credit be combined with the 1,000 Build-Out Cash on the 320?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

geo1317 said:


> can the event credit be combined with the 1,000 Build-Out Cash on the 320?


Yes.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 53 TURK (Feb 22, 2008)

I placed the order of my 435x in May and my car just arrived to the dealership. I didn't take the delivery yet. When I placed the order there was no $1000 build out cash credit, but now it is available. Can i take advantage of the $1000 on my car that I ordered in May?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

53 TURK said:


> I placed the order of my 435x in May and my car just arrived to the dealership. I didn't take the delivery yet. When I placed the order there was no $1000 build out cash credit, but now it is available. Can i take advantage of the $1000 on my car that I ordered in May?


You can demand the dealer give you buildout cash. However, I have no idea if they will agree. The drive event cash cannot be used on pre-existing orders.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 53 TURK (Feb 22, 2008)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> You can demand the dealer give you buildout cash. However, I have no idea if they will agree. The drive event cash cannot be used on pre-existing orders.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Thanks


----------



## arjuno (Feb 17, 2010)

I didn't have an invitation, but I signed up through the BMWNA website and it gave me a test drive appt for the 4 series to go the next day. The dealership called me back stating that their next "event" is Aug 19th. So I'm a little confused since I followed the procedure on the website for their un4getable event. Do I actually need to go to the specific event (Aug 19th) or can't I just go when the website schedules me for the test drive?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

arjuno said:


> I didn't have an invitation, but I signed up through the BMWNA website and it gave me a test drive appt for the 4 series to go the next day. The dealership called me back stating that their next "event" is Aug 19th. So I'm a little confused since I followed the procedure on the website for their un4getable event. Do I actually need to go to the specific event (Aug 19th) or can't I just go when the website schedules me for the test drive?


You have to attend the event. Sounds like you clicked on a link just to signup for a test drive. You have to pay attention to the specific wording.


----------



## zoepup (Jul 7, 2014)

My dealer informs me that it is 60 days from the end of the month that you participated in the Un4gettable event. SO I actually get an extra 3 weeks. OF course, it seems every dealer says something different.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

zoepup said:


> My dealer informs me that it is 60 days from the end of the month that you participated in the Un4gettable event. SO I actually get an extra 3 weeks. OF course, it seems every dealer says something different.


The voucher says otherwise. It says 60 days from the date you attended the event. I would not rely on your dealer's unsubstantiated advice.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## zoepup (Jul 7, 2014)

IT seems there is so much mis information. Either way I will get in writing that they will honor the price.


----------



## m4ha7m4 (Jul 21, 2014)

So I just called BMW Customer relations (1-800-831-1117).

They stated the voucher can be used at ANY BMW of NA dealership starting immediately after the event. She didn't sound too sure of herself but asked around and verified. I did not ask about the 60 day time line as I'm looking at cars that are on the lot.

A local dealer told me I could only use it at the dealership where I participated in the event (not true). Another dealer said they would have to increase the cost of the car to use the credit because I had talked him down so "low" on a deal for this month. We weren't even at True Car pricing for 328i with tech, luxury, driver assistant package and metallic paint (which is currently $2,000 below Edmund's invoice, likely due to $2k build out credit). He admitted he is trying to make his sales for this month.

I guess when you push 'em hard (I admit, I am) they push right back.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

m4ha7m4 said:


> So I just called BMW Customer relations (1-800-831-1117).
> 
> They stated the voucher can be used at ANY BMW of NA dealership starting immediately after the event. She didn't sound too sure of herself but asked around and verified. I did not ask about the 60 day time line as I'm looking at cars that are on the lot.
> 
> ...


Correct, you will receive an e-mail with a code within 24 hrs of the event.

60 day time limit would mean if you took an event on July 3rd, you would have until Sept 30 to take delivery (this was my situation).

Not true about using at the dealership where participated in the event, as that CA is blowing smoke, it can be used at ANY BMWNA dealership as this is a NA promotion.

The $1,000 credit dose NOT affect the dealers profit. I have a X5 50i for $1,000 over invoice, the $1,000 credit comes off of the Cap Reduction and my net price will be at INVOICE.

The build out credit dose not affect the dealership either. The credit can't be used towards an ED, is the only restriction.

I would just walk and talk to any other dealership.

Not sure why you are using the True Car pricing as start with XXX over invoice and then just add your extras.


----------



## HypnoticS (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if multiple vouchers could be used in the same household on different vehicles?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

I would also like the no this answer. We might be buying a 2015 X5 and curious if you can stack the USAA with the Unforgettable coupon. Thanks!



Patk96 said:


> Can this credit be combined with USAA credit?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Folks, do not tell the dealership you will be using the voucher until after the price has been negotiated and agreed upon.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

tturedraider said:


> Folks, do not tell the dealership you will be using the voucher until after the price has been negotiated and agreed upon.


Amen. My sister brought it up ... Against my advice... And the ca at bmw el cajon told her they would raise the price on her car. Sigh... She believed the ca and still bought from the liar. Ugh.

It is just like a manufacturer's coupon and has no bearing on the dealership. Not sure why some salespeople are dishonest about something that can only help a consumer and the longterm relationship.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

DBV said:


> I would also like the no this answer. We might be buying a 2015 X5 and curious if you can stack the USAA with the Unforgettable coupon. Thanks!


Usaa credit says it can be. But in my experience with a voucher two years ago i could not stack with that current event. An honest ca can confirm current rules.

Also fine print on voucher code should be clear...


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Just got my Un4gettable voucher email; it says it can not be combined with other offers. I was planning on using the College rebate, but are they compatible or not? Thanks...


----------



## vj123 (Jun 20, 2013)

the_fox said:


> Just got my Un4gettable voucher email; it says it can not be combined with other offers. I was planning on using the College rebate, but are they compatible or not? Thanks...


I understand by mentioning College rebate, u talk about Recent graduate discount. 
Recent graduate discount is given by BMW finance and it can be combined with Un4gettable drive voucher. My friend got both discounts for a recent purchase.


----------



## jvslyke (Dec 4, 2007)

Just to help with some of the confusion about the details of this offer. Here is the fine print on the one I got:

"* BMW Ultimate Driving Allowance is available on select new 2014 and 2015 BMW models, excluding BMW i, and can only be redeemed by individuals who participate in a scheduled BMW Ultimate Drive Experience event and is non-transferable. The offer is valid from 60 day of the event on the lease or purchase of all eligible models. Offer may be redeemed at an authorized BMW center for Stateside (U.S.) delivery only and cannot be used for European delivery. Offer not valid for vehicles delivered prior to event attendance or customer orders placed prior to event attendance. This offer can not be combined with any other offers. Offer cannot be used for tax, title, registration, destination or other dealership fees. Offer is only valid for the recipient of this invitation. Some restrictions apply; see an authorized BMW center for details"


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

vrs123 said:


> I understand by mentioning College rebate, u talk about Recent graduate discount.
> Recent graduate discount is given by BMW finance and it can be combined with Un4gettable drive voucher. My friend got both discounts for a recent purchase.


Yes, you understood correctly. That's great news! Thanks vrs123!


----------



## SteveGiant (Feb 5, 2002)

jvslyke I just sent you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Tell us you have voucher upfront.... its free $ do not hold out. it's not going to change the deal ... you just get $1k towards your down/drive off


----------



## doabbado (Mar 18, 2009)

minor point - but the voucher is taxable (at least here in illinois).


----------



## flaggrad00 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am reaching here, can the voucher be used on demo's to lease?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

No it can not be used..


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

So...best to tell the CA's up front or hold off at the very end after price is negotiated? I was thinking about the latter.


----------



## xdriving (Nov 23, 2014)

Spartan01 said:


> So...best to tell the CA's up front or hold off at the very end after price is negotiated? I was thinking about the latter.


Bumping this.

I have a voucher to use. I'm initial stages of fielding dealer bids. Greg says that we should bring it up as it has no bearing on the deal itself. But other posters have mentioned otherwise.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

what's the big secret, we can't keep that $1k.... its yours why hide it?.. that should have no difference on final deal... IT'S NOT LIKE IT'S A TRADE IN


----------



## xdriving (Nov 23, 2014)

Not all dealerships may be as honest as you Greg.


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

xdriving said:


> Not all dealerships may be as honest as you Greg.


+1

Since I wasn't dealing with a forum sponsor, I made sure I received a fair deal before disclosing my credit.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

the voucher is time stamped.. you have 60 days from that date to take delivery.


----------

